# Frederick, MD - Rommel Handsome



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13029571

Frederick Co As, Rommel








[/img]


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow he is beautiful


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

92.50 FEE INCLUDES: neutering/spaying, vaccinations, microchip, rabies voucher, and county license. 


Optional Heartworm/Lyme/Ehrlichiosis Test is an additional $25.00.


Dogs 5 years of age and older benefit from a $20 discount in the adoption fee. Adopt two dogs or more in the same day, and receive $20 off each additional animal.


Please call the shelter to check on the availability of any animal at (301) 600-1546. Animal visiting hours are as follows:


Mon, Tue, and Fri: 10:00am-5:00pm
Wed and Thu: 10:00am-8:00pm (our late evening hours)
Sat: 10:00am-4:00pm

he is very pretty


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I just love his face! I seem to really love the MD dogs!!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We are looking for someone who can help us with a temperament test for this dog.

Any takers?

Thanks!


----------



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

What do you have to do, I am new to this but would love to help?


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

If you give me pointers on how to do that test I would be glad to slip up there. 15 minutes from my office.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump, I can't answer your question but I am sure someone can


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Mark- I sent you an email!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Lea, I'm sure I'll be up that way this weekend. I can stop by if you want me to and/or if you don't get anyone else.


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DanniMark- I sent you an email!


Did not get it, sent you a PM


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing says Lost/Found and is off shelter site


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Rommel is one handsome boy! Check out the 'lucky star' on his forehead!

Rommel greeted me happily and calmly when I came to see him on Saturday. His coat is black and tan, and the color 'mottles' together right across his shoulders - it's very distinctive. He's very friendly, gave my fingers a little lick, and leaned against the kennel door so that I could reach in and give him some scratches! He's approximately 3 years old, and he weighs in at 87.5 pounds.

Rommel arrived on 1/25/09, and he was up to date on his vaccinations - we gave him his monthly flea and tick preventative. He's already been microchipped, and he is neutered. He seems to be in fine shape, he's quiet and loving, and is a happy fellow.

Please come and meet Rommel - he's a very good boy! He just needs a loving forever home!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't think this dog is available anymore. He's off the site.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I surely hope this beautiful boy found a home. Too many losses today.


----------

